# Help it wont go ANYWHERE



## iJETTA (Feb 25, 2007)

I need some help. I borrowed my dad's A3 2.0t cus my jetta is in the shop. I came out this morning and it wont go more than 2mph in forward or reverse. Last nite it read a cylander 4 misfire, but ran fine. Whats goin on??


----------



## iJETTA (Feb 25, 2007)

Help


----------



## iJETTA (Feb 25, 2007)

It does have an apr flash btw


----------

